# ادخل شوف الطفل الشفاف...سبحان الله



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*
*


 
*سبحان الله شوفوا الطفل الشفاف الذى ولد فى مدينه شنقهاى الصينيه
  و  اثار حيرة العلماء

 سبحان  الله فعلا
​


 اتفضلو شوفو الصور​



 ^​

 ^​

 ^​

 ^​

 ^​

 ^​

 ^​

 ^​

 ^​

 ^​

 ^​

 ^​

 ^​

 ^​

 ^​

 ^​



























































































 بتدورو على ايه منا قولت انو شفاف​

 












تعيشوا وتاكلوا غيرها​*​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه اوك


----------



## tasoni queena (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

فعلا انا شايفة الصفحة من وراه

شكرا هيرووو​


----------



## mora22 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

طول عمرك دمك حفيف:big62:


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه اوك



ههههه
نورتى مملكه بمرورك​


----------



## zezza (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه يا سبحان الله فعلا شفاف 
هههههههههه شكرا يا مينا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## losivertheprince (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح
أيه ده تحفة بجد بسم الصليب ده انتى مواضيعك حقيقية جداً مش ممكن بجد تحفة
معلش بس انا كنت عايز أعمل موضوع لحضرتك بس بيتكلم عن القنبلة النووية واول ما تدخل الموضوع هقفله عليك وبووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم مش هقولك بقى هسيب التخيل عليك
 هههههههههههههه ماشى هناكل غيرها بس نبلع دى الاول*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> فعلا انا شايفة الصفحة من وراه
> 
> شكرا هيرووو​


ههههههههه طب كويس 
شكرا كويناا لمرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

mora22 قال:


> طول عمرك دمك حفيف:big62:



_ماهو دا الطبيعى يابت
علشان عارفه لو قولتى حاجه غير كدا كان هيبقا مصيرك ايه:t30:
نورتى مورا بمرورك وربنا يزيد من امثالك قادر يا كريم_
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*مقبوله منك ياعم مينا

وتتردلك قريب​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بس انا علي فكره شايف اطفال مش طفل واحد  عارف فين 

اللي بيضحكوا دول ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا سبحان الله فعلا شفاف
> هههههههههه شكرا يا مينا
> ربنا يباركك


ههههههههه اى خدمه يا زيزا ع المعلومه

شكرا لمرورك الجميل
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> أيه ده تحفة بجد بسم الصليب ده انتى مواضيعك حقيقية جداً مش ممكن بجد تحفة
> معلش بس انا كنت عايز أعمل موضوع لحضرتك بس بيتكلم عن القنبلة النووية واول ما تدخل الموضوع هقفله عليك وبووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم مش هقولك بقى هسيب التخيل عليك
> هههههههههههههه ماشى هناكل غيرها بس نبلع دى الاول*​


*ههههههههههههه وانا موافق لانى متأكد مش هتحصلى حاجه
شكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا شفاااف فعلا يا مينا 
هههههه
ثانكس يافندم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا هيرو*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههه
اية الشفافية دى
ثانكس لك يا هيرو
*​


----------



## م المجدلية (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ياااااااييي طلع في منتهى الشفافية سبحان الله


ههههههههههههههه والله دمك خفيف

مررسيااات


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مقبوله منك ياعم مينا
> 
> وتتردلك قريب​*


_اى خدمه يا معلم
تعيش وتاخد غيرها
نورت يا مايكل بمرورك_
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> بس انا علي فكره شايف اطفال مش طفل واحد  عارف فين
> 
> اللي بيضحكوا دول ​


_ايه دا لحق يخلف هههههههه

نورت يا رومانى بمرورك_
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا شفاااف فعلا يا مينا
> هههههه
> ثانكس يافندم*​


 _طبعا يا مرمر انا دوغرى يعنى لازم تصدقينى :ura1:
نورتى مرمر بمرورك_
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسي يا هيرو*​


نورتى روكا بمرورك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> اية الشفافية دى
> ثانكس لك يا هيرو
> *​


هههه لا شفافيه عن شفافيه تفرق

نورتى ديدى بمرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

[SIZE=3 قال:
			
		

> sakae[/SIZE];2373640]ياااااااييي طلع في منتهى الشفافية سبحان الله
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههه والله دمك خفيف
> ...


هههههههه
عفويااااات
نورتى sakaeبمروك
​


----------



## mero_engel (21 سبتمبر 2010)

عادي عادي 
شفته بالاحساس
هههههههههههههه
ميرسي علي المقلب


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
نورتى ميرو بمرورك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه
كنت عارفة انها مقلب
مرسي ليك يا مينا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههه
> كنت عارفة انها مقلب
> مرسي ليك يا مينا​


_*طب كويس.... خيرها فى غيرها:gy0000:

نورتى ملكه بمرورك


*_​


----------



## Nemo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
شربت المقلب ثانكس يا مينا
ربنا يباركلك


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> شربت المقلب ثانكس يا مينا
> ربنا يباركلك


*لا شكر على واجب يا نيمو:gy0000:

نورتى بمرورك
*​


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## +Sameh+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

_*هههههههههه

اناااااااا ....شكرا*_

_*ونورتى اروجه بمرورك*_​


----------



## مايكل زكريا (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه جميلة قوى 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

_*نورت مايكل بمرورك

ربنا يباركك
*_​


----------

